# Last Minute cruises?



## dixie (Oct 22, 2012)

We live close to a port. We have heard of people being called on very short notice to fill a cabin, and they only pay the port fees. Do any of you know how to sign up for these notifications?

Thanks


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 22, 2012)

Google "pay the port fees" scam

http://www.cruisecritic.com/articles.cfm?ID=1185 

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/travel-services-us-c410154.html

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26288726-Carribean-cruise-lines-scam-

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/caribbean-cruise-lines-c224861.html


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 22, 2012)

There are some very good deals on last minute- well, actually within 60 days- cruises, but there is no incentive to fill a cabin if the line can't make a little something.

We will be going on one next month where the brochure price was $4799 each, but within 60 days and with my military discount we paid $799pp.

Jim


----------



## chriskre (Oct 22, 2012)

Vacations to go has a 90 day ticker with some really good discounts on last minute cruises.   

Since I live in South Florida there is always something good leaving port.   I have found last minute Transatlantic crossings for $399 if you could get to Europe with a FF ticket last minute.  

I got my Mom & Auntie one of these deals once when they were already in Europe on a tour of Spain and I booked them on the cruise home instead of using the return air.  We lost the air but they had a blast on their extended vacation and they got to see the Mediterranean on a cruise which was my Aunt's lifelong dream trip.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 22, 2012)

Discounted Yes

Port Fees Only - A Scam or tied to an overpriced upgrade scheme or mandatory timeshare presentation


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 23, 2012)

*site subscriptions*

Vacations to Go will email you 'specials', but the site I've found very helpful lately is SeaScanner.  it's a German site that shows availability of many cabins *+* you can subscribe to be notified of price changes for particular sailings you are interested in.  However, it doesn't show sr or resident discounts.  

Thanks to them we were able to upgrade to AquaClass on an upcoming Celebrity Adriatic cruise for only $18 per person over what we had paid for a 2B veranda.

I'm keeping my fingers X'd that a post-New Year's cruise will drop into my range of affordability after final payment date early next month.

Another site to use is cruisefish.net.  They charge for notifications, but you can check prices easily on their site for free.


----------



## Gramma5 (Oct 23, 2012)

*what cruise lines are best?*

Passepartout, what website do you use to check on last minute(60 days) that honor military discounts too. We are hoping to go on a 10day western Med cruise in 2014 to celebrate our 45th anniv. and I'm just beginning to look at what is available. We have never been on a cruise ( unless you count the cruises my husband took  as a pilot on aircraft carriers!!) and want to do a luxury cruise from Barcelona to Italy..Places we visited 40 yrs ago...:whoopie:


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 26, 2012)

As previously pointed out, vacationstogo, is a good site to check to last minute (60 day discounts).  They also talk about military, senior, previous cruise options. Thanks to Homeland Security requirements, I was surprised that you can still almost get walk up cruise options. On one hand, an empty cabin is zero revenue so, maybe I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## radmoo (Oct 26, 2012)

crucon.com is another good resource


----------

